# LAN games?



## FlashJim

Anyone do any LAN gaming at home? What are your favorite games? Any tips to get started?


----------



## Moonfly

LAN is multiple computers hard wired into a private network for multiplayer games. Is this what your referring to?


----------



## FlashJim

Yes


----------



## Moonfly

Do people actually do this in there own homes? I dont think I know of anyone personally that has multiple gaming rigs in their home for local Lan parties. It would be a rockin lads pad though :T

Cant help on the tips front though I'm afraid.


----------



## mechman

I used to host a 'Fragfest' in my basement once a month until I finished it. We used to play Team Fortress, Half Life, Battlefield 1942, Medal of Honor, and a few that I cannot recall. There were usually 12 or more of us and we would play for 8 hours or so. It was a good fun while it lasted. :T

There is no fragging allowed in the home theater now. :rolleyesno:


----------



## 240V

Local gaming center has occasional Adults Only all nighter. Bring your own or rent theirs. Good fun on neutral territory. Have a long distance friend on dial-up. We used to each start our own multi-player server offline then communicate by phone and explore the large Far Cry maps by patrol boat. It was fun and funny because even though we could not see each other we knew where the other one was ha ha. When I went to visit we connected the rigs to router and played for real. Aluminum case and/or mATX makes it less hassle!


----------



## FlashJim

The plan is to get the kids playing (ok, I wanna play too) and maybe have some friends over. We have a decent network so I thought we could put it to use.


----------



## JoeESP9

I have been doing this for years. I started with 3 PC's daisy chained using 50 Ohm coax. This was in the 80's without a network hub. I currently have 3 PC's plus a laptop (Wi-Fi) on a local network in my home. Some times my buddies come over and we have as many as 6 PC's playing team and free for all games.


----------



## grn1969c10

I played rise of nations all night on Black Friday with a niece and nephew. We used two laptops and an old desktop plugged into a router. It was so much fun I bought an 8 port gigabit switch and am looking for newer games to play. We especially liked to play cooperatively against a computer opponent.


----------



## fitzwaddle

Used to love playing Duke Nukem on the LAN at work after hours years ago - since then though, haven't worked anywhere where that would fly - just scratch that itch with Xbox Live (COD series).


----------



## Dale Rasco

I have four xbox's connected through the home network for Halo and COD parties with the kids and all of their friends. It's a lot of fun, of course it was much more fun before they all got better than me. Now I am the last one picked for a team. :sad:


----------



## taoggniklat

mechman said:


> I used to host a 'Fragfest' in my basement once a month until I finished it. We used to play Team Fortress, Half Life, Battlefield 1942, Medal of Honor, and a few that I cannot recall. There were usually 12 or more of us and we would play for 8 hours or so. It was a good fun while it lasted. :T
> 
> There is no fragging allowed in the home theater now. :rolleyesno:


Fragfests are a blast... 

We did TFC, HLDM, Q3DM, COD, BF1942 etc.


----------



## tonith

I find that a fun game to play is Bad Company 2, My buddies and I play that online for my house. Its a bit of pain to move the computers around, but its worth it. Hours of fun. I had a 12 man lan last May. Stuffed 12 computers in a 2 bedroom appartment. Didn't even blow any fuses. Left 4 dead 2 would be a good game to play against the A.I.


----------



## tonyvdb

Moonfly said:


> Do people actually do this in there own homes? I dont think I know of anyone personally that has multiple gaming rigs in their home for local Lan parties. It would be a rockin lads pad though :T


My cousin does this at least twice a year, its a ton of fun! I've played Scorched3D often this way, its a 3D version of the old scorched tanks game and its free to download.


----------



## dazarooney

I've played a few lan's a good few years ago, they were quite a laugh but now if I do it will be online.


----------



## doc5150

We used to get together and play Quake2 on lan, It was great because nobody could have the excuse that they had high ping or lag lol


----------



## DaRoza

I hosted Diablo 2 and Starcraft Lan parties at my house a long time ago. now as it has been said i just sign online and play there.


----------



## Infrasonic

I went to a few LAN parties many years ago. Back then the game of choice was Tribes with the Ultra mods, I also remember playing Serious Sam.

I think the LAN party has fallen out of favor these years with the abundance of high speed internet connections and the use of VOIP.

But lets buck that trend - I say we have a Home Theater Shack LAN party!


----------



## IrishStout

Wow, time to geek out I guess.. I use to have lan parties all the time. We'd get together to play Quake, Quake 2, Duke Nukem (all time fav LAN game. Then the rainbow six series came out and that was a blast. It use to be great, talk smack with your friends. It was a much different environment then the current situation.. but then again it is fun playing online with 20 people. Nothing like being part of a CLAN!!


----------



## DaRoza

The only major diffrence i see is on a LAN party you know who they are and what they are capeable of. Now its almost imposible to tell.


----------

